# Strange Tactics?



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

Have you ever done something that your opponent didn't expect? Like having Assault Marines with Jump packs fly out of a Land Raider Crusader in turn Two?

Has someone done something so ridiculous on the battle field that it shouldn't have worked but somehow did? Like a single Imperial Guardsmen Squad assaulting a Hive Tyrant and Winning?

Well reveal your story here!

Tell everyone the strangest tactics you seen happen on the battlefield! Showing how they worked or failed!


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

i had a squad of imperial guard, take two wounds off a avatar with rapid fire lasguns and then my sarge chainsworded him good,taking another wound off. then the avatar killed everyone.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I had my high marshal using codex armageddon kill a daemon prince in one on one combat when all i had was a lightning claw and thunder shield ((couldn't have an iron halo  )) Should of seen his face when it hit the dirt.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

those aren't weird tactics though. thats just weird outcomes.

I one time plugged up a doorway with a drop pod so the troops inside the fort couldn't get out to get to any objectives.


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Does it help if the tactic is completely illegal?

Like having Jump Pack troops inside a Crusader.
Or a Rapid Firing IG squad charging after firing.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

hmmm....weird tactice. Its not 40K, but once in LotR (not knowing much at the time) sent a single wood elf spearman to attack sauron in hope of slowing it down. I proceeded to rolla 6 to hit, 6 and 6 to wound, and he rolled 7 1s for his fate thingamijig

it won the game

another tactic people think is a little weird is to have a suicide Scout squad w/ bolters and an ML who run around wreaking merry havoc. They are ignored as being "useless" until they find a nice juicy target to open up on :biggrin:


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

my cousin used his falcon grav tank, which had no weapons left to tank shock 3 complete squads of imperial guard off othe board thus winning the game.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

now THAT is desperate play


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

Jeridian said:


> Does it help if the tactic is completely illegal?
> 
> Like having Jump Pack troops inside a Crusader.
> Or a Rapid Firing IG squad charging after firing.


I agree about the Rapid firing IG and then Assaulting being illegal.

But to my knowledge(And I checked), nowhere in the BBB or Space Marine Codex does it say Jump Pack Infantry Can't be transported in a Land Raider.

Nor does it say they take up more then 1 Spot like Terminators.


I'm pretty sure I'm going to be seeing my little strange tactic being used more often now lol.

Especial when the Assault Squad is joined with a Chaplain.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

don't forget, nothing says assault machine to you're enemies like a chaplain with jump pack

I've never found there to be a need for them to be in a LRC, their jump packs are usually alot faster, and if the cover is good they are never shot to pieces


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

The Tactic is,

On the first turn the LRC moves 12" Toward the Enemy. Keeping the Assault Squad safe from enemy fire in turn one.

On turn two they disembark 2" from the hatch, Move 12" and most likely be in assaulting range. As the LRC can move as it pleases as most if not all it's weapons should now be in Range.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

heres a strange tactic that will blow your minds...Guardsmen....MOVING, I know I know, its shocking, you should all go have a lie down


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> heres a strange tactic that will blow your minds...Guardsmen....MOVING, I know I know, its shocking, you should all go have a lie down


I......I think I may go lie down, there is no way anyone would do such at thing... :shok:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh. My. God.

Guardsman...moving? Is it possible to use those words in a sentance like that? This is....I just...I can't..

I have to go sit down.
-Dirge


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

Atrum Custodis said:


> I agree about the Rapid firing IG and then Assaulting being illegal.
> 
> But to my knowledge(And I checked), nowhere in the BBB or Space Marine Codex does it say Jump Pack Infantry Can't be transported in a Land Raider.
> 
> ...


It's specifically excluded.

Transport Vehicles, Page 62 "Only *infantry* may embark in transports unless the transporting vehicle's rules specify otherwise."

Units, Page 8: Jump infantry are distinguished from 'infantry' in the exact same way that vehicles are not infantry.

You can't put an Assault Squad in a Land Raider Crusader anymore than you could put a Predator in a Land Raider Crusader.

Sorry to rain on your parade.


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

Ah ok. I Forgot that they are their own type in the BBB. 

They don't talk about Jump Infantry much. This is apparent since no where in the book says that Jump Infantry can't be put into a transport. 

And in the Transport section it uses the word '_Infantry_'. And never says it means only Regular _Infantry_ and not Jump '_Infantry_'.

Honestly if they can fit the bulking size of a Terminator into a Transport, what not a guy with a jump pack?

Oh well. I really wish GW would know to clarify things like this in the rule book more often as I could see this going ether way with some people.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

A good tactics and one most people don't expect is to actually steam your vindicator forward and pop smoke in the first turn, its vunlerable, but if its not destroyed straight away its within range of the enemies whole army by the second turn and is blowing chunks out of the line. I dunno i used to get gasps when i did it, but it works well especially when its in an assault army cause it gives your assault troops time to get within range to assault.

I always used to beat guard armies by doing this.

Wierd tactics or just good sense i dunno


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Parking a couple of empty Rhinos in front of an enemy heavy weapons squad to block their line of sight (and I do mean RIGHT in front, so they can't see ANYTHING) is always entertaining, since it takes them at least two turns to rectify the problem-- they've either got to blow it up and then get on top of the wreckage, or they have to blow it up or immobilize it and move around it (as simply trying to move around it would prompt the Rhino to move again, still blocking heavy weapons fire.)


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

Words_of_Truth said:


> A good tactics and one most people don't expect is to actually steam your vindicator forward and pop smoke in the first turn, its vunlerable, but if its not destroyed straight away its within range of the enemies whole army by the second turn and is blowing chunks out of the line. I dunno i used to get gasps when i did it, but it works well especially when its in an assault army cause it gives your assault troops time to get within range to assault.
> 
> I always used to beat guard armies by doing this.
> 
> Wierd tactics or just good sense i dunno


It works even better with two Vindicators. :biggrin:

A friend of mine used to advance his Blood Angel's Assault Squads behind his Land Raider. The Land Raider would absorb all the fire and hide the Assault Squads. Once they got closer, the Assault Squads could hop over the Land Raider and charge.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Atrum Custodis said:


> Ah ok. I Forgot that they are their own type in the BBB.
> 
> They don't talk about Jump Infantry much. This is apparent since no where in the book says that Jump Infantry can't be put into a transport.


They don't need to. They also never go out of their way to say Vehicles and Beasts can't go inside transports. Because they very explicitly said only Infantry go inside transports.



> And in the Transport section it uses the word '_Infantry_'. And never says it means only Regular _Infantry_ and not Jump '_Infantry_'.


Because regular Infantry are Infantry and Jump Infantry are Jump Infantry. Note the capital letters. in GW speak, caps refer to very specific things. Rules or types or weapons. When they say *I*nfantry they mean Infantry-Typed units. I'm not saying it isn't an understandable mistake. I'm just saying if you read the rules more closely you'll see that it's more explicit than you think



> Honestly if they can fit the bulking size of a Terminator into a Transport, what not a guy with a jump pack?


You;re really better off not trying to apply logic like that to game mechanics.
Why can;t you fit 5 terminators into a rhino? Why can;t you put a couple horses or bikers inside a transport meant for a dozen men? Why can;t you have a couple dudes hanging off the running boards on your land speeders, or have guys ride on top of vehicles? You just can't. For that matter, how do 10 marines even fit inside a Rhino, considering how small it is?

It's a game, they have to set specific rules, otherwise the game gets too bogged down in 'what if' mechanics.



> Oh well. I really wish GW would know to clarify things like this in the rule book more often as I could see this going ether way with some people.


It actually is pretty clear, if you read the rule book throughly. They even go out of their way to say Jump Infantry are NOT Infantry. 

However, if you were to have your assault squad Remove Jump Packs you *could* mount them in the land raider (and save a lot of points to boot), because without the JPs they become regular Infantry again.

As far as unusual tactics go...

I flew a squad of Piranhas up on my brother's Defiler. They dropped drones and fired their fusion guns. The fusion guns failed to destroy the defuler, so I then assaulted with the drones to tie his defiler up long enough for my fragile skimmers to ge tout of LOS and prepare for another strafing run.

The piranha are open-topped, so the drones were able to disembark and assault. They couldn;t actually hurt the defiler, but thanks to the defiler's low WS and low number of attacks (this was with the old chaos codex), they actually survived two full assault phases before he broke them. Whereupon my speeders moved in for the kill.

I use similar tactics against heavy weapon squads when I play Tau. Anything with big guns and a WS gets a facefull of Drones to buy time for the speeders.

Deep-striking three Stealth Suits with SIX attached gun drones behind the enemy fire-line

Buying a Rhino for a 5 man Blood Angels tactical squad and then deploying 5 guys with a plasma gun in a firing position and deploying the rhino out in the open, charging up on the enemy lines. They assume I have a combat squad with a powerfist or something in there and waste AT fire on the empty rhino. I don;t use it often, but it's a good one. 

Works even better if you use a Veteran Assault Squad. Give them 2 plasma guns, drop the jump packs and the rhino comes for free (so no VP loss for getting it slagged)...then they're left to assume that there's 5 more VAS inside the rhino with up to three powerfists. That REALLT draws fire. You could give your guys some storm bolters too, but if you use all those slots then they;ve got nothing to fear from the phantom combat squad.



Asmodai said:


> A friend of mine used to advance his Blood Angel's Assault Squads behind his Land Raider. The Land Raider would absorb all the fire and hide the Assault Squads. Once they got closer, the Assault Squads could hop over the Land Raider and charge.


I;m using a similar tactic in my current list, though in this case my death company is inside the raider and I have Lem and Mephy running behind it.

The raider absorbs fire and keeps the ICs from being targeted, meanwhile if it gets close enough, it unloads the DC, and meph and lemmy join up and go to town (or lemmy and the DC go one way and meph goes off on his own)

And if the raider gets slagged, at least the DC get FNP rolls to resist the resulting wounds, and mephy and lemmy are unharmed and un-entangled, ready to provide counter-charge against anyone trying to take advantage of the tangled up death company.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

i remember a tactic used in my last Apoc game, 3 squads of IG running across the open ground to surround the objective, allowed us to draw rather than outright lose


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Galahad . . . Do you like it when you try to make yourself sound important? . . .

You honestly didn't need to write it out like I was 12 years old. I had obviously already realized my mistake.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

I charged a squad of Chaos Termies with a Tau Drone squadron. I cause 1 wound and he caused 0, he failed his leadership save, and back in third edition they advanced enough to catch the squad and gunned them all down.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Atrum Custodis said:


> Hey Galahad . . . Do you like it when you try to make yourself sound important? . . .
> 
> You honestly didn't need to write it out like I was 12 years old. I had obviously already realized my mistake.


I'm sorry, I wasn't trying to come off as superior or make you feel bad. It's just from your last post you seemed to suggest that the rules were unclear and that it could really go either way. All I was trying to do was explain things more clearly. It seemed like you weren't getting it and I was just trying to help.

Also, in the future, it's best to have these discussions over PMs, so as not to spam the thread or make personal attacks in public (which will get you scolded by the mods).

Back to subject...


Bishop120 said:


> I charged a squad of Chaos Termies with a Tau Drone squadron. I cause 1 wound and he caused 0, he failed his leadership save, and back in third edition they advanced enough to catch the squad and gunned them all down.


LMAO, that's fan-freakin-tastic!

People underestimate drones, but they're actually one of the Tau's best assault troops, thanks to their I4 and 4+ save...their low WS hardly makes a difference in most cases. Sure, it makes them easier to hit, but they have the same chance of hitting a space marine as another space marine does.

I've been toying with the idea of using a squad of independent drones as a mobile gunline/light assault force, but I just don;t like giving up tasty Fast Attack slots.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

Asmodai said:


> It works even better with two Vindicators. :biggrin:
> 
> A friend of mine used to advance his Blood Angel's Assault Squads behind his Land Raider. The Land Raider would absorb all the fire and hide the Assault Squads. Once they got closer, the Assault Squads could hop over the Land Raider and charge.


The new 3 vindicator box set from apocolypse works EVEN BETTER!

I personally like to use the above tactics, with preds and LRs, as they are both pretty good fire magnets


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

True, but (conventional) preds and raiders have long-ranged weapons and don't need to burn a turn running up and popping smoke before they can start doing damage.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

the tactic mentioned before about the vindicator, im getting a linebreaker squadron for xmas (i hope). uber-ouch :biggrin:

another that i have personally used is exposing a squad of my men to almost an entire GK 800 point army, to lose 3 men. my LR then charged foward to dispense my chaos lord and 4 termie retinue who proceeded to rip apart 3 out of 5 GK termies who had jumped out of his LRC the previous turn. my entire squad then died (stupid GM). i managed to inflict one hell of a lot of casulties though, throwing squads into the fray. im putting their survival down to the mark of Nurgle


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

A unit if seraphim shot down all but the last model in a genestealer squad. On my turn my genestealer charged and killd the entire seraphim squad.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

pathwinder14 said:


> A unit if seraphim shot down all but the last model in a genestealer squad. On my turn my genestealer charged and killd the entire seraphim squad.


wow, I knew they were good, but thats just OTT


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

i kno guard moving is shocking...but me and a friend were crazy enough to come up with a set up for... close...combat...cadian...guard...


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

Squaddie/Pathfinder: Nah. It happens. It's more luck of the dice than a tactic though. Last game my Dark Angels Captain charged a squad of 20 Necrons, killed three of them and won combat. The rest broke and he wiped them out.

It's not so much a 'tactic' as just the way close combat resolution works.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

^yea, but the chances of it happening are quite low for the models given...

but you haven't seen wipe out as much as a single Tau drone wiping out a 20 necron squad


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Ohhh MYYY GOD! Close... Combat... Cadian... Guard!!! those words can go in the same sentence without a word like crap. what is this world coming too!


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

The ultimate irritation move I used with my old DE would be 4-6 ghost ships (5 man Raider squads with no upgrades) First turn shoot them all 24" forward turned broadside. Next turn they have no options besides shooting them and dropping down a long line of terrain pieces for me to advance behind or ignoring them and getting raked by rapid fire splinter rifles and DL. Even nastier was sending up 5 ghost ships with a single raider behind it with a sybarite and a WWP.

I had one Tau player quit the game on turn 2 when he couldn't get LOS to anything and I then dropped the WWP and pulled out three Talos. Mind you, it was a tailored list, but still wrong.


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

i put some fire warriors with rifles in a building and had them take out a rhino that had just tankshocked a vespid squad  not so much weird as it was ballsy and lucky


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

I charged one suad of fw against a squad of guard to give my other units time to move into position. I fully expected the rest of the platoon to smash them apart but my warriors beat the unit and made a sweeping advance then consolidate into another!


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

I remember that game - and the first unit you chewed through had a hardened fighter doctrine! It was my first game with imperial guard - almost put me off them entirely!


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

DaemonsR'us said:


> i kno guard moving is shocking...but me and a friend were crazy enough to come up with a set up for... close...combat...cadian...guard...


It's not all that bad really, be in cover when they assault and out number them...


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

Imperial Guard Command Squads can be brutal with the addition of a Priest and Commissar and even a Psyker. You can get alot of power weapon attacks in there and alot of re-rollable attacks.


----------



## chaplain_slayer (Nov 9, 2007)

In my first game i ever played, I played the nids and fought the Tau. His crisis commander threw a flamer on a squad of 8 of my gaunts, only one survived. The gaunt assaulted the Crisis commander and fought for three whole turns eventually emerging victorious!


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

WEIRD TACTICS. Not times when you did something stupid and got away with it, or when something that wasn't supposed to happen did. Tactics that are not usually seen on the battlefield or discussed off it.

I designed a close combat Guard army once. I gave the list and ideas to someone else who, last I heard, was halfway through building the two hundred something Guard with CCWs it required.


----------



## Red Robe (Nov 18, 2007)

Here's one I use with my Tau/Kroot..I call it Blade or Bullet..

2 squads of kroot,2 squads of FireWarriors with pulse carbines..all moving towards the enemy..the FW's fire and move..pinning if they wound..which takes care of one squad you're moving towards..which gives your opponent the choice of shooting at the FW's or the Kroot..their decision..take fire or let the kroot close..something to think about..I usually bring up a few 'fish just to keep things honest.

It works with pretty good success..when you add in a FOF..it makes things intresting indeed.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah when i got another chance to take a look through the IG codex got a chance to see how mean it really can be, we planned it in 3 waves, one wave of guard with no leaders, another with commisars with powerfists, and then the final wave with priests with evicerators and with the priest, one of the vet sarges has a honourifica Imperialis i think thats how its spelled, to add a little more punch, to bad you cant give him a PW, but he makes one hell of a squad leader, then we came up with, either zeno fighters or armor upgrades depending on what we're fighting, guard with that many attacks hitting on +3 against orks... so awsome even the ork would have trouble out-hording that


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

A model with Honorifica Imperialis has access to the Armory and access to Officer Only items.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh? thought the dex said it didnt...hmmm ill have to recheck that when i get the chance


----------



## Dartanyun (Nov 14, 2007)

Close combat guard, without hardend fighters or warrior weapon.
I have scared many players with my rough riders. they have killed 5 marines every time they charge. this may be due to the fact that they ride gaunts, and generally look scary and spikey.


----------



## yaspro (Nov 24, 2007)

i got like five librarian (one of them is tigerius double range) and used drop pods when they came down i used the fear power which made nearly every squad to run off and come of board and i had to only finish others off.


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

My Tau Fire Warriors (1 squad of 12) and Battlesuit (XV8) all got into battle with a Daemon Prince. They all got the crud beaten out of them 1 by 1.

That is just about the OPPOSITE of this threads aim: I put something which SHOULD have worked, but didn't


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Dartanyun said:


> I have scared many players with my rough riders. they have killed 5 marines every time they charge. this may be due to the fact that they ride gaunts, and generally look scary and spikey.


Rough riders riding gaunts? Is there anywhere I could find a picture?


----------



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

QuietEarth said:


> A model with Honorifica Imperialis has access to the Armory and access to Officer Only items.


No, the Honorifica Imperialis does not confer Officer Status, or grant access to Officer-only weapons.

The Codex says:


> Whatever the original status of the bearer he will use the same profile as a Heroic Senior Officer. He will not become an independent character or an Officer as a result but will continue in his original role, albeit with better characteristics.


You can give a Rough Rider Sergeant or a Stormtrooper/Grenadier Sergeant a power weapon, however.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

We came up with this last Apoc game. Take Vortex grenade, throw it first turn. Take disruptor beacon. If opponents reserves come in and your roll 4+ move that unit to where the vortex grenade is, unit disappears. I couldn't find anything illegal about this, probably not very useful overall, but its sure is funny.


----------



## Dartanyun (Nov 14, 2007)

thomas2 said:


> Rough riders riding gaunts? Is there anywhere I could find a picture?


I just got a camera, and will put up pics once i have them. they are part of an entire Dark Adeptus list.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

what about assaulting terminators with fire warriors!


----------



## Dartanyun (Nov 14, 2007)

did it do any good? (other than denying the charge of course)


----------



## Isafrehn (Dec 5, 2007)

*A Rhino killing it's points worth*

My friends rhino tank shocked a squad of ratlings and some squads of guardsmen forcing them to run off the board having a squad of ratlings beat kroot in a forest in close combat!!!!!:shok: 
one more thing having a Grand master coming out of a forest to be shot at by about 40 tau a hammerside and two broadsides, he got owned, and once he also managed to dodge past fire of about a 72' board with his last man a chaos captain and destroy my last thing the basilisk with a meltabomb.


----------



## Vache Glace (Dec 11, 2007)

How about doing a 1500 pt battle and finding out your opponent is either
going to field 6 land raiders or 25 rhinos. Gl with that


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

This tactic i did only once, and with old Chaos Codex:

Having a squad of Khorne Berserkers moving 6 inchs normal, then another 6 inch due to blood frenzy....... had my own dice for that alone  on average it was 5 or 6s i got with it ...... against Guardsmen, that's a lot of shots raining off ur troops...... After turn three, they finally got into combat, three Berserkers from an expensive squad of 20, and proceeded to butcher everyone, though i sucked on the consolidation, 1 inch, right in front of nearly three hundred Guard models........ and he counted them, he had 500 model on the field altogether :threaten:

The round of shooting did really leave only my Khorne champ alive, Feel No Pain rocked with him, nothing was killing him  but here's the Tactis i used and hated, Deep Striking my Termies onto the field, landing 6 inches from where i planned, right in front of his gun line, which was scary as i thought it was going to sting badly....... then finding out he had Kasarkin to bring on, oh dear, they arrived behind my termies and proceeded to shot the crap outta them, even Toughness 5 termies can't take that much shooting

was funny, he fired his leman russ tank at them as well, scattering onto his own units, away from termies, leaving a nice hole in his line 

Desparate tactic now...... deep striked my last termie squad hoping for landing in the gap, i needed more guns there , trust me to land on an enemy unit, and have one termie left with a Reaper Autocannon..... not nice for them

not what i normally do, Preds and defilers for making messes of Guardsmen


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I made a cc marine army once full of assault marines and charged my mate tyrainds back in 2nd edition. Was a close game, but damned fun for us back


----------



## Sinizter (Dec 10, 2007)

6 CC Carnifex's, 4 units of hormagaunts, and a broodlord as the HQ.

Broodlord infiltrated in behind the enemy lines. Hormagaunts tried to advanced failed their LD check and ran 3D6" straight at the enemy lines towards the Broodlord hidden behind cover.

2 Carnifex's failed their LD check and they too ran 3D6" straight at the enemy lines.

The end result was 4 units of hormagaunts assaulted turn 2, and with 2 carnifex's followed in by the other 4.

Was a bloody bloody game that was pretty much over turn 3. It answered the question of how to get CC carnifex's across the table before they are shot down.
A risky ploy but my opponents stunned expression made it worthwhile when he realised what was happening, and that he was only going to get maybe 1 or 2 turns to shoot at the carnifex's with maybe 1/4 of his army before they were all in CC.

It was a rompin' stompin' good time.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

How about this one. The whole game keep looking up and saying, "I know Horus. Can I run this battle?" Each time you roll good, once again look up and say; "See, I told you it would work!" This will usually annoy/frusterate the enemy enough to cause him to make mistakes.


----------



## MindFreaky (Jan 24, 2008)

I once saw an Eldar Player load up a falcon with Dark Reapers. I was saying wtf, but after the game he explained that alot of players in our area will deploy their troops to make sure that the dark reapers can't hit them. This tactic apparently made his Dark Reapers far more unpredictable.

He still lost tho


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Atrum Custodis said:


> The Tactic is,
> 
> On the first turn the LRC moves 12" Toward the Enemy. Keeping the Assault Squad safe from enemy fire in turn one.
> 
> On turn two they disembark 2" from the hatch, Move 12" and most likely be in assaulting range. As the LRC can move as it pleases as most if not all it's weapons should now be in Range.


dam nvm re read pages


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Um Well I killed a Maxed out out unharmed carnifex with 1 Chaos Spawn.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i havent developed any strange tactics yet


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

not so much strange tactic as strange army composision my guard were geared for mid range firefights and combatwith few tanks and only mortars with a few doctrines were lethal and suprised many opponents even beating marines with grey knight allies on a board with little terrain, the adeptus mechanicus army i did using lost and damned rules destroyed a tau army in 2 turns with all the infiltrating skittarrii or traitor guard i didnt even use the combat side of the army but the 2 basilisks helped and my last apocalipse game most of my troops were storm guardians with only a few aspect warriors as backup and some harlequins and they tore through some serious amounts of marines for a win


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

harlequins rend the hell out of stuff


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

What the hell did punctuation and capital letters ever do to you two to deserve such treatment?

I once ran close combat Necron armies. They are effective, but only because nobody expects them, and as such you have to change the composition markedly every game or lose badly. Eventually I ran out of new ways to use them and stopped.

Edit: I suppose they'll work again when I find a new club, but they were never really that much fun.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Some chaos chosen were too close for comfort to my lootas in a forest but the lootas couldn't see out so I moved and charged rather than try to get away. Rawr. 30 attacks on the charge, needed a 4+ to hit, got 7 hits. Sigh. Well, it was a good plan anyhow.

Deffkoptas moving 24" with a scout move and another 12" during their normal move is pretty brutal. They can charge anything on the board on the first turn. Ick.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

space marine sgt on his own destryoing 3 tanks and basically winning the game


----------



## noodles87 (Jan 29, 2008)

one me and my mate are trying on friday...the battle dark angels and space wolfs vs templars....the plan....

we have a unit of 15 blood claws with a rune priest, logan and azrael in infron of that we have a meat shield of grey huters carrying azraels standard for the +1 attack, azrael gives the blood claws a 4+ invunerable along with the combination of logan and the rune priest it shud be a rather deadly (expesive) unit....ooh an just for poops and giggles we have a interegator chaplainw term arm leading the deathwing :biggrin: will let u all know how it goes


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a similar story to one of your examples. A squad of about 6 guardsmen shot lasguns at a carnifex with 1 wound. 1 roll wounded, it was all balanced on an extended carapace save of 2+. It was snake eyes, at the carnifex fell dead at the heroic guardsmen feet. Good on you mate!


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Enough with the lucky stories. We have at least five threads of these things at any one time on this forum. This thread is for unusual tactics.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

More often than not, unconventional approaches have an element of luck to them, though. Things that are unconventional in this game tend to be that way because they're not time-tested and proven to work well, and so getting lucky with a gamble really is what makes or breaks the maneuver.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

That is not the same as 'this one time I made a really bad mistake and it worked' or 'this one time something happened that shouldn't have and I won/lost as a result'. For something to be a tactic one must knowingly use it.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Stella Cadente said:


> heres a strange tactic that will blow your minds...Guardsmen....MOVING, I know I know, its shocking, you should all go have a lie down


lol:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Temujin (Jan 2, 2008)

Under old Chaos Rules, used to include as many rhinos as I could with the Khorne dedication that basically put huge spikes and steamrollers on the fronts of them. Everything else would run anyways -- usually, the enemy would just throw all their anti-tank capabilities at the daemon prince flying around, not the lowly rhinos... but 4 or so tank shocks a turn with all models in the squad wounded on 4+ even if they make their leadership, and usually all 4 tanks hitting in the same turn, I actually had a few games where the rhinos did more damage than the Zerkers.
Worked better against some armies than others, I didn't use it that often, but it almost always gave me a hilarious game.


----------



## lastspartacus (Dec 16, 2007)

i play my necrons by the 'WBF' or 'We'll be fine' theory.
no res orbs in my tourny lists, and i win quite nicely.


----------



## Sinizter (Dec 10, 2007)

Just for fun took 6 CC carnifex's, and Hormagaunts. Then infiltrated my only synapse a broodlord all the way across the table into a corner hidden by terrain.

Turn 1 he opened fire, and both units of hormagaunts fled 3D6" straight across the table at his flank.
Carnifex's attempted to move. 2 of them failed their LD checks, and ran 3D6" across the table.

Needless to say by turn 3 he had 32 hormagaunts, and 5 CC carnifex's in his flank playing romper stomper.


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

I thought Carnifex' that fail a synapse test just lurk as they are fearless. So your 6 CC Fex's should not be running at the enemy when they fail.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

carnifexs are not affected by synapse AKA they not test for it if they are outside of synapse range


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> carnifexs are not affected by synapse AKA they not test for it if they are outside of synapse range


They actually are, check the FAQ on the website.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Culler said:


> They actually are, check the FAQ on the website.


wtf a great big monster like a carnifex suffers from synapse?!?!?!?!?!?!? common wtf!!!!!


----------



## purepolarpanzer (Jan 8, 2008)

Why wouldn't it? It's a mobile engine of destruction. It doesn't need much of a brain. And you say that like it uses gaunt LD. LD 10= Almost never fails. If your out of synapse, just lurk anyway. Sniper Fexes are most effective fexes to hit the board, and the only thing that happens is you get +1 cover save and shoot as normal. Boohoo. I always leave my fexes sitting on a 4+ cover and always lurk them. 3+ cover save, and still doing its job.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Whales have brains larger than houses, and you don't see them ruling the planet.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

That's also because the main reason why we're even alive right now is fire, and stone tools. Water= no Fire, Flippers= no tools.

But skipping this, the Fex' is quite easily supported by fighty Warriors and can be kept in range. The sniper Fex' as mentioned before is quite simple to use and really nasty when used correctly. Stick one in a Fortified Structure, and hello! 2+ Cover Save.

-Dirge


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I got one which will make you all want lie down: Guardsmen ASSAULTING:shok::shok::shok:


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

Page 28 of the Tyranid Codex: "Lurking units that are *NOT* Monstrous Creatures add +1 to any cover save they may benefit from." [emphasis mine]

For a strange tactic, give your Broodlord that same armor save as his retinue. Now, apply the first three wounds the unit receives onto your Broodlord. Without him, the retinure regains Fleet of Claw....


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i played a guy to day who parked his russ infront of his basalisk i immobilised his russ and is basalisk scattered most the time and hit my pathfinders with my cover save hahaha

i lost but only because i used a falcon instead of hawks who glance on 2 not a 6 or 4 lol


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Flippers= no tools.


That's not correct at all. There are thousands of potential ways in which a limb suitable for aquatic propulsion can be utilised for tool manipulation that we can think of.



> Water= no Fire


CHALLENGE ACCEPTED


----------



## wetware (Dec 8, 2007)

Uber, I think he's got you on this one. If you're Mr. Octopus, you may have the equipment needed for technology, but when it comes to making new tools you're pretty well assed out if you want to go past the stage of rock and club. Plus, water makes the whole kinetic weapon thing really tough. Hell, most of our technology has, in the end, come from figuring out how to throw things at each other faster from farther away.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Since the ork warboss can't take a rokkit pack, you can have him take a warbike and have him move after the stormboyz do, rejoining the unit after movement. If you don't want to mess with the dt tests killing off your warbikers on charges into terrain, this is a great way to go.


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

I took a demon prince with wings & warptime, charged him into 4 termies 1 sorceror in termi armor and 5 chaos marines. he didnt lose a wound. He went on to kill all of them and 6 noise marines, and 4 rhinos, and capture a loot counter, all with no wounds


----------



## Lemartes (Dec 16, 2007)

nightmare12369 said:


> I took a demon prince with wings & warptime, charged him into 4 termies 1 sorceror in termi armor and 5 chaos marines. he didnt lose a wound. He went on to kill all of them and 6 noise marines, and 4 rhinos, and capture a loot counter, all with no wounds


You're right, charging enemies with warptimed Demon Princes is sure a strange tactic.

Lemartes


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah but it was all at once, 4 termies 1 sorceror 5 marines. not many dem princes do all that, and it was in 1 turn he killed all but sorc by morale.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

uberschveinen said:


> That's not correct at all. There are thousands of potential ways in which a limb suitable for aquatic propulsion can be utilised for tool manipulation that we can think of.
> 
> 
> 
> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED


Fine. You go ahead and grow flippers, then build a shed with no opposable digits. Ta-da!

-Dirge


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

an aquatic species would not develop their technology in the same way we do. however, you're incredibly unimaginative if you think that we have the only way to develop technology in our hands here. An aquatic species with the intelligence to use tools would just develop along a different path.


----------



## coldstuff64 (Feb 11, 2008)

i need to ask. when rapid fire units shoot, can they assalt? i once rapid fired and assalted the same unit and destroyed it.


----------



## The Red Thirst (Dec 11, 2007)

Um thats off topic please post in the appropriate forum.

At the aquatic species thing, they have everything they need they dont really need to evolve.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

coldstuff64 said:


> i need to ask. when rapid fire units shoot, can they assalt? i once rapid fired and assalted the same unit and destroyed it.


No, if you fire a rapid fire weapon you may NOT assault. What you did was against the rules.

And in the future, please take the time to post your questions in the appropriate places. If you have a rules question you should post it in the rules forum rather than asking on thread about tactics.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

The Red Thirst said:


> At the aquatic species thing, they have everything they need they dont really need to evolve.


If you don't understand why this is a very silly thing to say i can't explain it to you. Suffice to say that if you knew how silly it was, you'd feel bad for ahving posted it.


----------



## shortgoth (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know if they qualify as "wierd" tactics, but they are actual tactics rather than sheer luck .

1) Using the threat of flamer templates and a Russ' Battlecannon to convince opponents to spread their models out, and then range sniping vets/heavy weapons troops/icon bearers/nobs/etc with my Seraphim's Inferno Pistol - it only has a 6" range so with careful positioning on a spread-out squad if the opponent gets a bit careless you can ensure the model you want dead is the only one in range .

2) the "cheap ISTs with a teleport homer in a Land Raider" trick in a DH Army. Dash forward, blow smoke, use the 'Homer when your GKTs come beaming in - they'll continue to shoot the raider, knowing there's a Teleport homer in there and expecting a juicy, high-cost squad of grey knights inside if they can blow it up.

3) Biker Nobz mobs in the new ork codex - had to proxy the Nobz since I haven't actually built them yet, but explained to my opponent how they're all T4(5), 2W, have 4 different types of save, went into detail about how many S5 attacks they get on the charge, etc, etc. Talked the unit up, then raced it out directly at the IG gunline. He wasted 2 Turns of firing at that unit and the Bike Bosses, during which the rest of my army came forward and stomped his IG into the ground - 1 Boss and a lone Nob even made it into contact with the army, damn those guys are tough to kill .

4) Double-tapping Seraphim. Assault a unit, stay in combat, hit-and-run at the end of his assault phase, use the movement to get your 'phim near his expensive/dangerous unit. Since they're equipped with pistols if you can position them just right you won't need to move in your own movement phase and can instead unleash 4 melta shots/4 flamer templates (re-rolling wounds too!) in addition to the Bolt Pistols.

Want to know what makes me sad? 3 of these, and other tactical tricks, won't be doable under 5th edition rules - no more range or LoS sniping, no more kill zones, no more rapid-firing pistols, and 100% open lists all the time .


----------



## fluffstalker (Feb 12, 2008)

Really?

Tell us more. You didnt just take a maxed out squad of allied grey knights did you? 

As for me- its probably charging undersized, ragtag guardian squads into tanks rather than conserving their vp. opponents are just too stupid to realize that the warlock still has his wblade- ive ended leman russes that way.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's strange, but I like to charge my assault infantry at vehicles even if they can't hurt them if there are no other squads in reach just for the extra movement (provided it can move me closer to the enemy). Since they aren't locked with vehicles it's an easy way to get a few free inches.


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm not sure if it is strange, but deepstrike a lone Ravener with a deathspitter (24" st 5 blast). Not only is it a good distraction (do you really want to spend a unit's turn shooting it?) it can take objectives, support Lictors and catch that tasty unit that is strung out in a conga line to avoid Barbed Strangler blast markers. If they ignore it, remember Raveners have a 12" assault range. If you deepstrike where spore mines are in the way, you can force leadership tests. 
Anything that distracts makes it that much easier to get those gaunts and 'stealers into assault range.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Atrum Custodis said:


> Have you ever done something that your opponent didn't expect? Like having Assault Marines with Jump packs fly out of a Land Raider Crusader in turn Two?
> 
> Has someone done something so ridiculous on the battle field that it shouldn't have worked but somehow did? Like a single Imperial Guardsmen Squad assaulting a Hive Tyrant and Winning?
> 
> ...


A Rhino move directly in front of my melta squad, it had a multi melta and melta gun... BOOM :biggrin:


----------



## coldstuff64 (Feb 11, 2008)

you mean your meltas melted the rhino???


----------

